# Nashua wood stove  blower replacement



## rippinryno (Nov 30, 2015)

Well, after pricing out some extremely over priced blowers for my stove through wood stove supply companies I found an alternative on ebay that's under $100.

I've been using my stove now for about a month and i recently posted asking about outside temp of a triple wall, but didn't get any answers, so that was reason for them to close my thread.  I was going to post this question in there, but found out that it was closed due to me not cooperating?  lol!  Anyway, my blower failed on me yesterday, completely stopped working and started smoking so i'm putting a fork in it.

In this thread I would like to ask the advice of some members on blower replacement and some of the cheaper alternatives.  As i predicted, when i removed my blower, the old rusty bolts snapped, so i will be drilling those out in order to get some new self tappers in when i put the new blower in.  

This is the blower i purchased

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dayton-Mode...044920?hash=item2a562755f8:g:dr0AAOSwjVVVzj9f

it is a direct replacement with the same CFM so i'm hoping to tie in a variable speed switch in order to adjust according to temp.  for my stove the blower is a must have!  Does anybody have experience with these blowers, are they still somewhat quiet and long lasting?  I just can't reason paying a stove supply company twice as much if not more for the same blower, that's call highway robbery!

Thank you.


----------



## mellow (Nov 30, 2015)

Plenty of things are marked up in this world, if you know where to get the OE than you can save the markup.  Not like anything is still warranted on that old Nashua anyway.  Dayton fans are what I use to replace fan parts with and have had no issues.  Make sure to use a proper rheostat on it and it will last for years.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 30, 2015)

One thing that makes me nervous is that the blowers themselves actually aren't recommended to be used with rheostats, is this a problem is i do put a speed control on it?


----------



## mellow (Nov 30, 2015)

I use a Harbor Freight Speed controller on mine.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 30, 2015)

I pounded the old bolts out there in there with a squared off carriage bolt that recesses into the stove.  Any idea where to get these or what size they are?  They look to be somewhat one off since they have a uniquely long carriage square.  I'm thinking i can use a standard one, but these do look specific to the stove.  I'll follow up with how quiet and amazing this new blower is!


----------

